# Question about tank environment



## Javathehut (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a planted 5gal. Hex tank with about 8 smallish (young) plants. Two nitrite snails, and one Betta.
The tank has been up and running about 3 mo. The Betta was added about 6+ weeks ago. I've been doing 1gal. Water changes (out of 5gal) every 7 to 10 days, then read that might be to often. So I waited 2weeks, tested the water, Nitrites 0, nitrates 20, PH 7, PH high 7.8, ammonia 0. It's been 8 days, no water change (total of 22 days now) and tested Nitrites 0, Ammonia 0. I would think there would be some change. 
So the question is, how's the tank doing? Or do I need to do something different. Thanks for any help, Scott


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Are you using test strips or liquid test kits? strips are notoriously inaccurate, liquid test kits and a test of all three:ammonia, nitrite, and *nitrate *for current readings would be good (don't see a reading for nitrate in most recent tests your listed). Make sure you are following directions for liquid test kit exactly. Nitrate test includes a lot of VIGOROUS shaking (bottle #2 before use and the vile after adding bottle #2 liquid), don't be lazy about that or it gives an inaccurate (low) reading.
If your plants have not very noticeably grown in size I'd doubt their consume enough nitrates for 2 large snails and a betta (the snails will make more of a bioload impact (poop more) than the fish. You should have readings for at least 1 of the 3 tests. What are the plants you have? if you don't know a clear photo(s) of them will help ID them.


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

The plants will keep the nitrites and ammonia down you shouldnt worry there. Once a week water changes are what ive always been told, thats what will keep down your nitrates. My advice, immediate 2 or 3 gallon water change then 1 gallon weekly water changes from now on.

If im wrong on nitrates and nitrites i apologize.


----------



## Javathehut (Oct 14, 2014)

Ok, thanks for information. The question I have is if everything is in normal limits, why the frequent water change? Might be dump question but this is my first tank, a real nubie.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

This isn't a very scientific explanation but it's the one that works for me. ;-)

Water has trace minerals and other such stuff that fish need and quickly deplete. So you do water changes to replenish those elements. Plus, you want to keep the Nitrates under 20; 10 is good.

I have always found 25% water changes weekly in a filtered tank keep everyone healthy and active.


----------



## Javathehut (Oct 14, 2014)

Ok, thanks. This is good stuff. Will retest again tomorrow and really shake bottle #2. Will post. I'm using liquid test.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Don't let anyone tell you that you're doing water changes too often.
I personally do it way more than most people. I do a 5 gallon change on my 29 tank whenever I get bored, lately it's been every night. I need to get a life.


----------



## Javathehut (Oct 14, 2014)

Ok, I did a water change of 1 1/2 gal. Out of 5 gal. Waited about 21/2 hours to test. The results are : Nitrate 40, Nitrite 0, Ammonia 0. I followed directions exactly. I added Prime to detox above. And added Flourish for plants at water change.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do a 50% water change and keep doing them until you get Nitrates down. Overfeeding is the Number 1 cause of high Nitrates so you might watch how much you're feeding and whether he's eating all of his pellets.

+1 you can never do too many water changes.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

andakin said:


> Don't let anyone tell you that you're doing water changes too often.
> I personally do it way more than most people. I do a 5 gallon change on my 29 tank whenever I get bored, lately it's been every night. *I need to get a life.*


Nah, you just need *more tanks* so you have no free time to get a life ^_~


----------



## Javathehut (Oct 14, 2014)

Did a 50% water change today and go the nitrates down to 20. Ammonia still 0. Vacuumed to bottom the best I could with what I have, did pull up a fair amount of food and other stuff. Will test again tomorrow.


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> +1 you can never do too many water changes.


Yes, you can. When I hear of people doing 100% water changes every two days on a tank that is big enough for a decent filter, my skin crawls. You have to be careful with partial changes sometimes, too. Too much replaced too fast can stress a fish if the water chemistry changes drastically. Generally, it is better to over-change the water rather than under-change it, but it's the lesser of the evils.

Also, when people mistake bacterial blooms for 'dirty water'... My heart cries a bit. :'C


----------



## Javathehut (Oct 14, 2014)

Did a 2gal. Out of 5 water change, with the vacuum/ water syphon, moving it around the gravel, it brought up more waste and yuck than usual. I waited two days and this time, it was a little more than 50% and aggressively went into the gravel .... Well, I would be to embarrassed to put up at picture of what the water that came out looked like. I'm still new to this and continue to learn new things every other day. This site has been a big help. Will test again tomorrow.


----------



## kr1st3n (Nov 20, 2014)

Javathehut said:


> Did a 2gal. Out of 5 water change, with the vacuum/ water syphon, moving it around the gravel, it brought up more waste and yuck than usual. I waited two days and this time, it was a little more than 50% and aggressively went into the gravel .... Well, I would be to embarrassed to put up at picture of what the water that came out looked like. I'm still new to this and continue to learn new things every other day. This site has been a big help. Will test again tomorrow.


Hahah, water coming out of a deep gravel clean looks pretty nasty. Even with my tanks at good params, the water always looks nasty when coming out of a deep gravel clean. Don't worry, that's normal.  (Unless it's like, black or looks like mud. That might be a bit much.)


----------



## Javathehut (Oct 14, 2014)

Tested today and I suspect I have have a very happy little camper. Nitrate at 20, others at 0 (zero) a good day for Spencer.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Congratulations! Glad to hear that.


----------

